# Lighting for a 24x24x30



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

So Im looking into this tank, the deep blue 24x24x30 column rimless tank , 
http://www.deepblueprofessional.com/edge.html

Wondering if anyone on here has a 30 inch deep tank and what you are using to light it with, from what ive read t-5s wont be enough, only about 24ish deep, but then again im not going to have clams at all. What Im looking into is either a clownfish and anemone tank, or bare bottom high flow mixed reef. so I guess it really depends on what the tank gets used for.

Just lookin for opinions on 30 inch deep lighting and start from there. Would like to stay away from MH ,


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

How stuck are you on the 30 deep? I had a deep tank years ago and it was terrible to work on. If it was me I would go with the 24 deep but that's just me. As for lighting I think a couple high powered LEDs like xr30 radions would be best. A single Kessil is gonna be pushing it for a 75 or so gallon tank and to me cubes look funny with two pendants. Hopefully some of the more experienced reefers can chime in as well.


----------

